# Disaster relief work



## akflightmedic (Jul 21, 2011)

This ad is from a reliable, legitimate source...I am passing it on for those interested in some disaster relief work...do not contact me for any details, please use the information in the ad. If any of you acquire more details, feel free to share here for others



> Medcor is looking for Paramedics to help in Minot, North Dakota area, which has been declared a disaster area due to flooding. You would be working and living in a disaster camp, sleeping in a tent or a trailer. Medcor will arrange and pay for your travel to/from Minot. Three meals a day and snacks will be provided at no charge to you. Laundry, portable showers and bathroom facilities will be available. The work schedule would include 40 regular hours and 44 hours overtime per week at a rate of $25 an hour (12 hour shifts seven days per week). If you have current ACLS certification and an active EMT-P license in any of the 50 states, and able to work 12 hour shifts seven days per week, at least a 2 week time period, please contact me ASAP via email at David.Good@medcor.com or call 815-363-9500, x: 5734 letting me know the following:
> 
> 1) how soon you can deploy (between July 27 and October 30, 2011)
> 2) the dates you can work (looking for at least 2 week assignment starting July 27th, 2011)
> ...


----------



## terrible one (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the post I'll send you an email when I get to my computer.


----------



## ArcticKat (Jul 21, 2011)

Canadians aren't eligible huh?


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 21, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> Canadians aren't eligible huh?



You can try...I only posted the ad.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 21, 2011)

Man does this sound fun.

What kind of work would it be, do you know?  Staffing a truck?  Clinic stuff?  Just wondering...the chances of me being able to go are slim to none.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 21, 2011)

This is NOT directed at anyone in particular as I have posted this on my FB and other sites and sent emails to people on my call out roster.

If I had more details I would post them. What you see is what I got....there is a POC listed int he ad...use it.

Thanks and hope some of you are able to go!


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 23, 2011)

I have edited the original post after talking with akflightmedic off line.  The thread is now back under the Employment section.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 26, 2011)

I heard back from the HR guy.  They have all they need with regard to this posting.  The company's website will show other needs:  www.medcor.com/careers


----------

